# Japan Forum > All Things Japanese >  Trivial Pursuit wrong about Japanese ?

## A ke bono kane kotto

I played the UK edition of Trivial Pursuit and one of the question was "what animal goes moo moo in Japanese ?" The answer was pigs. I thought it was cows. I asked a Japanese friend and she also thought it is cows. Did Trivial Pursuit mistake ?

----------


## rockinjapan

In Japan, cows say "moo moo", though it's pronounced like "mow". Pigs say "Buu Buu" (like "boo boo", which is maybe how Trivia Pursuit made this mistake).

----------

